# MF 35 linkage



## fea3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Another newbie here - both to the forum and to tractors. I have a MF35 in good condition but didn't drive it for several months and when I tried to start it up it whined and wouldn't turn over. A few hammer taps fixed that but as it turned over I saw gas shooting out the side (maybe similar to another recent post). I got a guy to look at it thinking maybe a stuck float but he said it was wires. He did a lot of rewiring and it now works great. Yesterday I was backing up to put a bucket on the 3 ptH and went back and forth several time trying to get it lined up. When I did so and then started up again, I found it stuck in reverse and it won't shift. The hi/low range spreader is fine but not the gear shift. I opened the small round plug on the side and can see about 1/2" movement when I move the gear shift but nothing else. Has it something to do with the linkage or is it the transmission itself? Suggestions??


----------



## aucgeorge (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I would try working the clutch pedal in and out gently (causing the tractor to rock) while applying a firm and constant pressure on the shifter toward neutral. It may not be reverse gear specific, but a general clutch issue that just happened in reverse. If your model has a multi-power trans, you might be interested in what I posted in another post under clutch problem multi-power.

I do want to say that I personally would try high idle shift, low idle shift, rocking, shifting without motor running, BUT I WOULD NOT recommend using excessive force to "break it loose". If it is something stuck, you may do considerable damage that might have been avoided by manipulation. Once it does free-up, it may seldom happen again. Sometimes things just get in a bind. Hope this helps.

Use my advice at your own risk, I have no formal training, just good motives. 

Geo.


----------

